# What would you do? re: AF



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya all, 

Okay, my AF has finally appeared after 53 days!!! which has been my longest ever. 

Now with me I always ovulated but never actually had regular cycle. We are both in the unknown category. Hubby's swimmers are fine but a little on the low side. 

So, before it dissapears again shall I put myself on the pill or pray that AF will return in 30 days? 

I am still waiting for my blood tests to come back before they find a match. 

What would you do?


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Caz, I know exactly how you feel as i have long cycles, am currently on day 53! Last month was 49 days (thought that was long this is the longest ever!). I too ovulate each month so i don't know why my cycles vary so much? Lister have already given me the pill to start as soon as af arrives and because i really want it to start it's as though my body is playing tricks with me and it won't start, so annoying   Want it out the way before holiday too!  . If i was you i'd explain how you feel to your clinic so you can start taking it this month otherwise like me it maybe another six/seven weeks before you get start taking it again. I have had all my bloods and yesterday got the call to say all was good, they just need to match me now, hopefully start d/reg around 2nd week Feb, so exciting!! All the very best hun  Glad i'm not the only one with a body that does what it wants and not what it should  Lots of love and   Maria xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

thank you - yes i think i will call the clinic! 

Part of me thinks maybe we can TTC naturally one more month, but if I have not got a clue when I ovulate why stress! 

Best of luck with your treatment - keep in touch and let is know how it is going!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

caz i'd phone the clinic and then start the pill -you'll be already to go then once they get bloods and a match etc....

good luck!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi caz, I dont know how you're feeling hun as my af's are always spot on, but my sister suffers the same not knowing when its going to arrive from one month to the next! my advice would be to start the pill as at least when you're bloods come back and you are matched you will be ready to start my bloods didn't take long to come back (if i can remember that far back  ) and as for the matching that happens pretty much straight away. Good luck with what you decide love jo xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ladies of egg sharing were you given the pill before the second hiv tests or after?im due the second around about 13th march.....oooh exciting


----------

